# Using a router to cut an arch



## Dann11 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ques.
How do I use a router to create a smooth edge on a curved bartop made of 3/4 in oak plywood?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Make an exact MDF template of the final shape, attach it to the top with carpet tape and, with a straight bearing cutter rout around the assembly in an anti-clockwise direction and it's done.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dann

I would suggest you make or buy a circle cutting jig, stick it to the top with double sided carpet tape in that way you will not have any holes to plug (fill ) you can make a easy to make pivot block and stick it the top..or use the one that comes with the Rockler jig.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18089&filter=circle jig
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17282

I have many circle cutting jigs but the one I like best is the one from Rockler, it can do it all...  quick and easy...

I just made a pivot block this weekend for it, if you want to see a snapshot of it just ask.. 

Then you don't need a template ,just select the bit you want to use..drop the router in place and let the jig do the work for you. 

=========






Dann11 said:


> Ques.
> How do I use a router to create a smooth edge on a curved bartop made of 3/4 in oak plywood?


----------



## Dann11 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Using a router to cut an arch on a bar top*



harrysin said:


> Make an exact MDF template of the final shape, attach it to the top with carpet tape and, with a straight bearing cutter rout around the assembly in an anti-clockwise direction and it's done.


Harry,
Thank you for the advice. I bought a porter cable 1/2" flush trim router bit with the bearing at the bottom. Will that work on a 3/4" piece of oak plywood or do I need a 3/4" bit? 

Also, when I attach the mdf to the top of the bar top, do I recess the mdf so that the router will rest on the plywood, the router edge flush with the mdf? 

Sorry if my questions are elementary. I am relatively new to this tool.

Dan


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dann11 said:


> Harry,
> Thank you for the advice. I bought a porter cable 1/2" flush trim router bit with the bearing at the bottom. Will that work on a 3/4" piece of oak plywood or do I need a 3/4" bit?
> 
> Also, when I attach the mdf to the top of the bar top, do I recess the mdf so that the router will rest on the plywood, the router edge flush with the mdf?
> ...


Dan, a 1/2" bearing cutter is fine. If the bar top is already made, make the template about 1/8" smaller and mount it beneath the top as shown in this mock-up. Carpet tape can be used or, screwed together from the template in which case the holes won't be seen under the bar top.


----------



## Dann11 (Sep 22, 2008)

Harry
Thanks again for your advice. Before I use the router to cut the curve, should I take any precautions to keep the oak veneer of the 3/4 in oak plywood from splintering? 
Dan


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst I can't give you any guarantees, I can't foresee any problems at all.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Use a guide bushing to follow the template and a compression bit. That will help.
You'll have to make the template smaller than you want the bar top determined by whatever size bushing you use.


----------



## Dann11 (Sep 22, 2008)

Harry,
Thanks for your advice. I was able to use the router to cut an arch for the bar top. I have actually finished the bar and it looks awesome.
Thanks again,
Dan


----------

